
Twitter’s new, ‘simpler’ rules for character counts in tweets go live - overcast
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/19/twitters-new-simpler-rules-for-character-counts-in-tweets-go-live/
======
overcast
A timely update to the earlier discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12514062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12514062)

Really "simple" rules to help ease into that late majority curve they can't
seem to reach.

------
glitch
Ah! That explains the cruft I've seen today with the mess of truncated tweets
with links to themselves (twitter.com/i/web/status/…) at the end of the tweet
text. (If you use a third-party client, you'll see this duct-tape in the
tweets.)

------
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533482)

~~~
overcast
The TechCrunch article is a much better overview, and outlines all of the
rules associated with the change. This is just a simple tweet saying changes
have been rolled out.

